# Milan-Cina: ci siamo. Lunedì prossimo si firmerà il preliminare.



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa. 
*La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni). 
*La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa. 
*L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2016)

Repubblica finora non c'aveva azzeccato molto, peró anche ieri seguiva la linea di Campopiano, forse Curró ha preso gli agganci giusti.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Io non mi esprimo più,non voglio essere un burattino nelle mani dello psiconano...faccia quel che gli pare..


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Altra cosa che mi fa sospettare, ancora non si sanno i nomi della cordata, a "una settimana dalle firme" ... anche con Bee anno scorso era la stessa cosa e i nomi ipotizzati guarda caso erano in gran parte gli stessi... ho tanta paura che questi ci abbiano fregati x il secondo anno di fila.... mi vedo già le grasse risate del duo comico


----------



## martinmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Altra cosa che mi fa sospettare, ancora non si sanno i nomi della cordata, a "una settimana dalle firme" ... anche con Bee anno scorso era la stessa cosa e i nomi ipotizzati guarda caso erano in gran parte gli stessi... ho tanta paura che questi ci abbiano fregati x il secondo anno di fila.... mi vedo già le grasse risate del duo comico



Si è tutto molto strano...non ricordo trattative per la cessione di altri club dove non si è mai saputo il compratore...speravo che almeno settimana scorsa uscissero allo scoperto invece mistero assoluto.


----------



## Black (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



il 13?? magari.... vediamo cosa dice Campopiano. Ormai è 1 anno che aspettiamo, che sia il 13 o il 20 cambia poco. Chiaro che se dovessero rinviare a Luglio abbiamo capito che era l'ennesima pagliacciata.
Sul fatto che non siano noti gli acquirenti non penso sia così. O meglio, non sono noti al pubblico, ma Fininvest lo deve sapere.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Voglio fatti concreti in un senso o nell'altro.


----------



## Lambro (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Altra cosa che mi fa sospettare, ancora non si sanno i nomi della cordata, a "una settimana dalle firme" ... anche con Bee anno scorso era la stessa cosa e i nomi ipotizzati guarda caso erano in gran parte gli stessi... ho tanta paura che questi ci abbiano fregati x il secondo anno di fila.... mi vedo già le grasse risate del duo comico



molto sospetto? direi che è una cartina tornasole, tutto questo è un bluff bello e buono amici miei.
ok che thoir con suning trattava da mesi , senza tutto sto clamore, e quindi non facciamoci ingannare dal fatto che sia spuntato fuori suning-inter ed in 1 settimana zac venduto, ma anche questa reticenza a dire i nomi , mi pare ridicola e quantomeno sospettosa.
anche oggi "vertice ad arcore" , ormai tra vertici e blitz non se ne può veramente più.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2016)

che io sappia Currò non è un contaballe di solito, cioè non stiamo parlando di un profilo di giornalista basso-mediocre.
se dice così sono abbastanza sicuro abbia una sua fonte.
stiamo a vedere.


----------



## danykz (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.


Ci siamo!!! Evvai! Non ne avevo minimamente dubbi.
Non capisco però perché alcuni di voi siano ancora dubbiosi, è fatta al 95%


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



Aspettiamo e vediamo, "Se non vedo, non credo" (cit.)


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Altra cosa che mi fa sospettare, ancora non si sanno i nomi della cordata, a "una settimana dalle firme" ... anche con Bee anno scorso era la stessa cosa e i nomi ipotizzati guarda caso erano in gran parte gli stessi... ho tanta paura che questi ci abbiano fregati x il secondo anno di fila.... mi vedo già le grasse risate del duo comico



Più che altro le grasse risate dei cugini interisti che dopo essersela fatta in mano per la nostra eventuale cessione mentre loro stavano col poveraccio indonesiano adesso si ritrovano loro ceduti a un colosso cinese e noi che facciamo l'ItalcessiMilan...fossi in loro brinderei a champagne e passerei le giornate davanti a casa Milan a spernacchiarci...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro le grasse risate dei cugini interisti che dopo essersela fatta in mano per la nostra eventuale cessione mentre loro stavano col poveraccio indonesiano adesso si ritrovano loro ceduti a un colosso cinese e noi che facciamo l'ItalcessiMilan...fossi in loro brinderei a champagne e passerei le giornate davanti a casa Milan a spernacchiarci...



se tutto va come deve andare gli pisciamo in testa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> *se* tutto va come deve andare gli pisciamo in testa.



Sono due anni che tutti i nostri post iniziano con la stessa congiunzione condizionale....


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro le grasse risate dei cugini interisti che dopo essersela fatta in mano per la nostra eventuale cessione mentre loro stavano col poveraccio indonesiano adesso si ritrovano loro ceduti a un colosso cinese e noi che facciamo l'ItalcessiMilan...fossi in loro brinderei a champagne e passerei le giornate davanti a casa Milan a spernacchiarci...



Io invece sono felice che la cessione dell'Inter sia conclusa. L'ultimo tassello per convincere il nostro pazzo a cedere. ItalMilan poteva essere immaginabile a fronte dell'Inter attuale, non con un Inter pienamente competitiva.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

Se prima ero certo al 95% della cessione, dopo la cessione dell'inter sono sicuro al 99% 

Manca ancora pochissimo, forza e pochi catastrofismi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Io invece sono felice che la cessione dell'Inter sia conclusa. L'ultimo tassello per convincere il nostro pazzo a cedere. ItalMilan poteva essere immaginabile a fronte dell'Inter attuale, non con un Inter pienamente competitiva.



Si si vediamo se siamo contenti quando domani annunceranno Ibra e noi invece saremo ancora lì con "Berlusconi oggi ha detto che i cinesi puzzano troppo per vendergli il Milan, e poi le cinesi sono brutte"


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono due anni che tutti i nostri post iniziano con la stessa congiunzione condizionale....



è verissimo che sono due (ma facciamo anche 7-8 valà) anni che ingoiamo letame da tutti i pori, ma chiaramente prima o poi nella vita tutto ha una fine naturale, oppure pensi che il brescidentissimo camperà in eterno e continuerà a far ripianare a fininvest (che tra l'altro non è nemmeno tutta sua) 100 milioni all'anno? dai non scherziamo, non può piovere per sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> è verissimo che sono due (ma facciamo anche 7-8 valà) anni che ingoiamo letame da tutti i pori, ma chiaramente prima o poi nella vita tutto ha una fine naturale, oppure pensi che il brescidentissimo camperà in eterno e continuerà a far ripianare a fininvest (che tra l'altro non è nemmeno tutta sua) 100 milioni all'anno? dai non scherziamo, non può piovere per sempre



Voi pensate davvero che ormai il nano sia povero e quindi per lui ripianare sia sto sacrificio inaudito..la verità è che per luio ancora oggi 100 milioni sono soldi che può permettersi di spendere e lo fa volentieri se ciò gli può permettere di tenersi il giocattolino che ancora lo fa stare sui giornali...tolto quello è mediaticamente morto e lui lo sa bene..
Restare sulla scena pubblica val bene 100 milioni per sto megalomane..


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.


Articolo riepilogativo delle informazioni raccolte nelle scorse settimane dalle varie fonti, con l'aggiunta di "quella" data. Plausibile: il 15 giugno deve essere considerata la data di scadenza del termine che le parti si sono date, lo scorso 10 maggio, per la negoziazione in esclusiva. Nulla esclude che entro quel termine si sia convenuta una data per la sottoscrizione degli impegni contrattuali. Quindi, il 13. Bene, vediamo.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voi pensate davvero che ormai il nano sia povero e quindi per lui ripianare sia sto sacrificio inaudito..la verità è che per luio ancora oggi 100 milioni sono soldi che può permettersi di spendere e lo fa volentieri se ciò gli può permettere di tenersi il giocattolino che ancora lo fa stare sui giornali...tolto quello è mediaticamente morto e lui lo sa bene..
> Restare sulla scena pubblica val bene 100 milioni per sto megalomane..



Fininvest ha un fatturato di 10 miliardi di euro, Berlusconi un patrimonio personale di circa 7 miliardi.
Suning ha un fatturato di 15 miliardi di euro, il suo proprietario di meno di 4 miliardi.
Se Berlusconi volesse ancora investire nel calcio, tutt'ora non avrebbe un potenziale economico poi distante da Suning.


----------



## sballotello (6 Giugno 2016)

che c'entra Alibaba e Jack Ma che ha ufficialmente smentito?


----------



## sballotello (6 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fininvest ha un fatturato di 10 miliardi di euro, Berlusconi un patrimonio personale di circa 7 miliardi.
> Suning ha un fatturato di 15 miliardi di euro, il suo proprietario di meno di 4 miliardi.
> Se Berlusconi volesse ancora investire nel calcio, tutt'ora non avrebbe un potenziale economico poi distante da Suning.



ma infatti ciò che è importante è la volonta di spendere e l'ambizionel del progetto. Berlusconi non è un pezzente, semplicemente si è rotto..


----------



## zlatan (6 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma infatti ciò che è importante è la volonta di spendere e l'ambizionel del progetto. Berlusconi non è un pezzente, semplicemente si è rotto..



Ragazzi non so se avete capito bene, lui se non vende, non ha detto che mette i soldi lui per fare un grande Milan, ha detto che farà un Milan giovane e italiano, e che i tifosi dovranno avere pazienza....


----------



## Sotiris (6 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ma infatti ciò che è importante è la volonta di spendere e l'ambizionel del progetto. Berlusconi non è un pezzente, semplicemente si è rotto..





zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non so se avete capito bene, lui se non vende, non ha detto che mette i soldi lui per fare un grande Milan, ha detto che farà un Milan giovane e italiano, e che i tifosi dovranno avere pazienza....




esatto, si è semplicemente rotto perché asset non più strategico ma, in realtà, il Milan avrebbe ancora la seconda proprietà più forte economicamente della Serie A, ora insieme all'Inter, inferiore solo ad Exor della Juventus.

se, invece, parliamo di patrimonio personale credo che S.Berlusconi sia il più ricco della Serie A.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> molto sospetto? direi che è una cartina tornasole, tutto questo è un bluff bello e buono amici miei.
> ok che thoir con suning trattava da mesi , senza tutto sto clamore, e quindi non facciamoci ingannare dal fatto che sia spuntato fuori suning-inter ed in 1 settimana zac venduto, ma anche questa reticenza a dire i nomi , mi pare ridicola e quantomeno sospettosa.
> anche oggi "vertice ad arcore" , ormai tra vertici e blitz non se ne può veramente più.



guarda, che sia tutto in bluff non credo, perchè Galatiolo non manda in malora la sua reputazione per i capricci di B. 
il problema piuttosto sta sempre in quei 2 ...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fininvest ha un fatturato di 10 miliardi di euro, Berlusconi un patrimonio personale di circa 7 miliardi.
> Suning ha un fatturato di 15 miliardi di euro, il suo proprietario di meno di 4 miliardi.
> Se Berlusconi volesse ancora investire nel calcio, tutt'ora non avrebbe un potenziale economico poi distante da Suning.



Clap clap clap


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non so se avete capito bene, lui se non vende, non ha detto che mette i soldi lui per fare un grande Milan, ha detto che farà un Milan giovane e italiano, e che i tifosi dovranno avere pazienza....



Appunto..l'ha già detto e stradetto..se non vende sarà italcessimilan (+ P0) con Brocchi alla guida..e io ve lo dico, tiferò contro perché dopo sta ulteriore presa in giro non posso che odiarli e non accetto che si possa definire Milan quella robaccia lì..


----------



## addox (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voi pensate davvero che ormai il nano sia povero e quindi per lui ripianare sia sto sacrificio inaudito..la verità è che per luio ancora oggi 100 milioni sono soldi che può permettersi di spendere e lo fa volentieri se ciò gli può permettere di tenersi il giocattolino che ancora lo fa stare sui giornali...tolto quello è mediaticamente morto e lui lo sa bene..
> Restare sulla scena pubblica val bene 100 milioni per sto megalomane..


.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Giugno 2016)

addox ha scritto:


> .



100 milioni l'anno per stare sempre sui giornali, li vale eccome se li vale, ma secondo te i figli sono contenti di vedere come lui sperpera il suo patrimonio (leggasi eredità), per stare sui giornali. Ma sopratutto, spendere 100 milioni l'anno per arrivare ottavo o settimo, quando molti altri spendono la metà o molto meno e arrivano davanti. Va bene pagare la "Pubblicità" però farsi fregare i soldi non credo faccia piacere a tutti.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



Non ce la faccio più ad aspettare, la cessione delle me.. sta seriamente minando le mie certezze e la mia lucidità.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Io spero che i cinesi, vedendo che allungando i tempi Emery potrebbe accasarsi a Parigi e altri obbiettivi potrebbero svanire, decidano di calcare la mano e spingere per firmare prima...ormai il weekend di elezioni l'hanno rispettato...direi che il Berlusca ha proprio rotto il c***o!


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

Se Emery dov'esse andare al PSG, sarebbe molto grave....


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> direi che il Berlusca ha proprio rotto il c***o!



.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

Rispondendo ad un mio amico interista che ovviamente è gasato da Suning, xchè vede i soldi, nomi altisonanti ecc ecc ecc, ho detto che a me non fanno paura neanche se dovessimo rimanere così per 2 motivi:

- In caso di cessione, le 6 7 cordate che ci rappresenteranno sono tutte o quasi molto + potenti di loro prese anche singolarmente con tutti i benefici del caso;
- In caso di non cessione, non ho paura di loro xchè avrò paura di noi stessi! In quel caso il problema sarà arrivare avanti a squadre come Sassuolo, Atalanta, Chievo che una squadra come il Milan dovrebbe epurare nel verso senso della parola!!!!

Non ho mezze misure in generale tanto meno in questa storia ovvero: la resurrezione definitiva o la morte!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Rispondendo ad un mio amico interista che ovviamente è gasato da Suning, xchè vede i soldi, nomi altisonanti ecc ecc ecc, ho detto che a me non fanno paura neanche se dovessimo rimanere così per 2 motivi:
> 
> - In caso di cessione, le 6 7 cordate che ci rappresenteranno sono tutte o quasi molto + potenti di loro prese anche singolarmente con tutti i benefici del caso;
> - In caso di non cessione, non ho paura di loro xchè avrò paura di noi stessi! In quel caso il problema sarà arrivare avanti a squadre come Sassuolo, Atalanta, Chievo che una squadra come il Milan dovrebbe epurare nel verso senso della parola!!!!
> ...



Ah ma non è questione di avere mezze misure, è proprio la realtà dei fatti!! Da canto mio, in caso di non cessione, la volontà è di concentrarmi sull' NBA e sul Chelsea (mia squadra preferita in Inghilterrà)...però sono solo parole...la realtà dei fatti è che sono troppo innamorato di questi colori...e anche se fingerò disinteresse soffrirò ad ogni sconfitta e per ogni giorno che quei due saranno al comando. E credo che questo valga anche per tutti voi...non ci meritiamo tutto questo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



*Campopiano commenta così la notizia di Repubblica: "Giorno in più e non in meno "*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano commenta così la notizia di Repubblica: "Giorno in più e non in meno "*



è un passo avanti a tutti...vorrei troppo sapere quali sono le sue fonti...mannaggia


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è un passo avanti a tutti...vorrei troppo sapere quali sono le sue fonti...mannaggia



Si riferisce al famoso 15 giugno...giorno in cui SB può dire di no tranquillamente


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> è un passo avanti a tutti...vorrei troppo sapere quali sono le sue fonti...mannaggia



se non sbaglio le sue fonti sono nello studio romano dove si è appoggiato galatioto


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Magari il 13 arriva la delegazione e il 14 firmano


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si riferisce al famoso 15 giugno...giorno in cui SB può dire di no tranquillamente



Si si proprio tranquillamente


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Giugno 2016)

Se dicesse no "tranquillamente" meriterebbe di essere appeso per gli alluci davanti a casa milan e spellato


----------



## ScArsenal83 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



Sant'Antonio da Padova aiutaci tu..........


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano commenta così la notizia di Repubblica: "Giorno in più e non in meno "*


Si è sempre detto che prima del 15 giugno non ci sarebbero state notizie ufficiali e quindi mi sembra che ciò che raccontano Campopiano e Repubblica vada in quella direzione.

Agli altri suggerisco di stare sereni. Date per oro colato le notizie negative e considerate invenzioni tutte le news che invece parlano di trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Tanto se pensate che è tutto un teatrino, finalizzato a quale obiettivo rimane un mistero, perchè farsi il sangue amaro commentando ogni rumour, ogni dichiarazione, ogni sospiro di vento che parla di Milan e Cina?

Inoltre mi permetto di dire che dal momento che non sappiamo di cosa realmente si stia discutendo in questa trattativa di non saltare a facili conclusioni. Io ricordo che un anno fa si insultava Berlusconi per non aver ceduto a Bee e dopo lo si è attaccato per avergli dato il 48% delle quote. Lungi da me voler difendere il nano, ma non possiamo oggi dire che fece bene quel 1 maggio 2015 a non vendere la maggioranza al thailandese? Non sto dicendo che se salta la trattativa Berlusconi faccia bene a tenersi il Milan ma che senza conoscere l'oggetto delle negoziazioni sia operazione superflua cercare di dare la colpa a qualcuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.


Guardate come ve lo dico: in questa settimana usciranno al 100% notizie su un presunto dietrofront di Berlusconi, quindi non venite sul forum a rompere le scatole. Adesso abbiamo una data, quindi spostate eventuali malumori dopo il 13 di giugno, ma anche il 14 o il 15; insomma, la prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate come ve lo dico: in questa settimana usciranno al 100% notizie su un presunto dietrofront di Berlusconi, quindi non venite sul forum a rompere le scatole. Adesso abbiamo una data, quindi spostate eventuali malumori dopo il 13 di giugno, ma anche il 14 o il 15; insomma, la prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva.


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



Bisogna sperare che non arrivino cattive notizie da qui al 13 giugno, meno se ne parla e meglio è.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



È più che scontato, e ti farò anche dei nomi precisi: furio fedele, sky sport, Monica Colombo. Questi saranno i principali edicolanti


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Si è sempre detto che prima del 15 giugno non ci sarebbero state notizie ufficiali e quindi mi sembra che ciò che raccontano Campopiano e Repubblica vada in quella direzione.
> 
> Agli altri suggerisco di stare sereni. Date per oro colato le notizie negative e considerate invenzioni tutte le news che invece parlano di trattativa in dirittura d'arrivo. Tanto se pensate che è tutto un teatrino, finalizzato a quale obiettivo rimane un mistero, perchè farsi il sangue amaro commentando ogni rumour, ogni dichiarazione, ogni sospiro di vento che parla di Milan e Cina?
> 
> Inoltre mi permetto di dire che dal momento che non sappiamo di cosa realmente si stia discutendo in questa trattativa di non saltare a facili conclusioni. Io ricordo che un anno fa si insultava Berlusconi per non aver ceduto a Bee e dopo lo si è attaccato per avergli dato il 48% delle quote. Lungi da me voler difendere il nano, ma non possiamo oggi dire che fece bene quel 1 maggio 2015 a non vendere la maggioranza al thailandese? Non sto dicendo che se salta la trattativa Berlusconi faccia bene a tenersi il Milan ma che senza conoscere l'oggetto delle negoziazioni sia operazione superflua cercare di dare la colpa a qualcuno.



Non è proprio così. Bee ha perso gli investitori non appena Berlusconi ha fatto il dietrofront sulle percentuali di vendita. Non a caso, qualche mese dopo uno degli investitori ha virato sul Manchester City. Non possiamo sapere cosa sarebbe successo se avesse venduto il 51%.


----------



## zlatan (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate come ve lo dico: in questa settimana usciranno al 100% notizie su un presunto dietrofront di Berlusconi, quindi non venite sul forum a rompere le scatole. Adesso abbiamo una data, quindi spostate eventuali malumori dopo il 13 di giugno, ma anche il 14 o il 15; insomma, la prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva.



Io ci provo ma dubito che prima dei ballottaggi possa succedere qualcosa... Comunque se anche il 15 annunciassero un rinvio (purchè sia breve non oltre il 20 giugno), la prenderei bene, perchè vorrebbe dire che la trattativa va avanti. Oltre il 20 non si può andare, bisogna fare mercato.....


----------



## -Lionard- (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. Bee ha perso gli investitori non appena Berlusconi ha fatto il dietrofront sulle percentuali di vendita. Non a caso, qualche mese dopo uno degli investitori ha virato sul Manchester City. Non possiamo sapere cosa sarebbe successo se avesse venduto il 51%.


Hai detto bene. Non possiamo sapere cosa sarebbe successo. Io ad esempio ho dei seri dubbi che uno degli investitori abbia poi acquistato una quota del Manchester City. Come ho avuto modo di scrivere all'epoca, Bee secondo me voleva allestire un'operazione di leveraged buyout sulla falsa riga di quella di Gillet e Hicks a Liverpool. Sinceramente preferisco finire nelle mani di una cordata di imprenditori cinesi coordinata da un manager come Galatioto e con una propria solidità economica piuttosto che correre il rischio con un broker che gestisce capitali presi a prestito.

In ogni caso penso che possiamo essere d'accordo sul fatto che non conoscendo nei dettagli l'offerta sia inutile giudicare.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene. Non possiamo sapere cosa sarebbe successo. Io ad esempio ho dei seri dubbi che uno degli investitori abbia poi acquistato una quota del Manchester City. Come ho avuto modo di scrivere all'epoca, Bee secondo me voleva allestire un'operazione di leveraged buyout sulla falsa riga di quella di Gillet e Hicks a Liverpool. Sinceramente preferisco finire nelle mani di una cordata di imprenditori cinesi coordinata da un manager come Galatioto e con una propria solidità economica piuttosto che correre il rischio con un broker che gestisce capitali presi a prestito.
> 
> In ogni caso penso che possiamo essere d'accordo sul fatto che non conoscendo nei dettagli l'offerta sia inutile giudicare.



Concordo...però bisogna anche ammettere che Berlusconi in una notte cambiò gli accordi e indubbiamente questo avrà creato non pochi problemi a Bee.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene. Non possiamo sapere cosa sarebbe successo. Io ad esempio ho dei seri dubbi che uno degli investitori abbia poi acquistato una quota del Manchester City. Come ho avuto modo di scrivere all'epoca, Bee secondo me voleva allestire un'operazione di leveraged buyout sulla falsa riga di quella di Gillet e Hicks a Liverpool. Sinceramente preferisco finire nelle mani di una cordata di imprenditori cinesi coordinata da un manager come Galatioto e con una propria solidità economica piuttosto che correre il rischio con un broker che gestisce capitali presi a prestito.
> 
> In ogni caso penso che possiamo essere d'accordo sul fatto che non conoscendo nei dettagli l'offerta sia inutile giudicare.


La successiva evoluzione dell'andamento degli indici delle borse di Hong Kong e Bangkok, dove Taechaubol presumibilmente mirava a collocare il capitale sociale del Milan, dimostra che quel LBO sarebbe fallito, ed il Milan si sarebbe trovato nelle mani di merchant banks come quella cinese ed emiratina, che avrebbero programmato operazioni di liquidazione del patrimonio rossonero per recuperare l'ingente esposizione (circa 1 miliardo di euro). Dio illumini Franzosi per aver detto sapientemente no in quel momento. Se investitori devono essere, che siano industriali con capitale di rischio e piano di investimenti a medio termine su mercato, potenziamento del marchio commerciale, stadio proprietario. Il futuro deve essere costruito su basi solide, non sulla sabbia di qualche esotica illusione finanziaria.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Concordo...però bisogna anche ammettere che Berlusconi in una notte cambiò gli accordi e indubbiamente questo avrà creato non pochi problemi a Bee.



Berlusconi negò a Mr. Bee la maggioranza qualificata nell'assemblea dei soci (dal 75% in su del capitale sociale con diritto di voto in assemblea) che sarebbe servita a Mr. Bee per proporre la fusione per incorporazione del Milan A.C. S.p.A. nella società veicolo costituita dal thailandese per realizzare il suo LBO tramite il finanziamento garantito dalle due merchant banks allineate. Neanche con il 51% egli sarebbe stato in grado di realizzare le condizioni finanziarie ideali per l'operazione. Semplicemente, di fronte alla controfferta di Silvio della cessione del solo 48% del capitale, ha cambiato operazione (e probabilmente mandante, diventato a quel punto Silvio stesso), riducendola ad una normale raccolta di capitale per una partecipazione senza controllo, fallendo l'obiettivo.


----------



## Coripra (6 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se dicesse no "tranquillamente" meriterebbe di essere appeso per gli alluci davanti a casa milan e spellato




spellato vivo ovviamente... Casa Bolton docet


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

*Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



che farsa vomitevole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



Ci posso mettere tutta la buona volontà e la pazienza di questo mondo, ma non oltre il 15.

Se ci sarà un ulteriore ritardo e posticipo, passo dritto dalla parte di coloro che ritengono tutto una farsa e un teatro.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



Come dicevo....dopo i ballottaggi...


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

Bha, ho letto le frasi di Currò intervenuto a Milan Channel e non era così pessimista come Pellegatti.....


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*




.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*


Quali sessioni di mercato? Per quanti anni? Per intenderci, quelli della permanenza di Berlusconi nel capitale sociale? O anche dopo? In funzione di quali esigenze tecniche, se esse in concreto non dovessero sussistere? Ed in base a quali condizioni finanziarie, considerato che il FPF vieta finanziamenti diretti extra capitale dei soci al club per il mercato? Scenari improbabili, che fanno davvero intendere che queste informazioni abbiano il sapore di una velina propagandistica (non a caso diffusa tra i giornalisti più vicini alla Corte del Re) a chiaro scopo elettorale. La battaglia per Palazzo Marino si annuncia aspra, ed una buona esposizione mediatica di Silvio legata al Milan avrebbe il suo peso. Poi, però, si torna a far sul serio.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



Non capisco, questi schifosi lecchini che messaggio vorrebbero far passare ? ci sono i cinesi che dicono "No investimenti, noi volele ItalMilan" "Eh no cribbio, l'ItalMilan è un progetto mio, voi dovete acquistare grandi giocatori e puntare sul bel giuoco" "no glandi giocatoli e gioco bel, noi volele Montolivo e Balotelli" "No orco cane, Montolivo e Balotelli rimangono solo con me presidente" "ok, allola tu lestale plesidente così noi potele tenele Montolivo e Balotelli"


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco, questi schifosi lecchini che messaggio vorrebbero far passare ? ci sono i cinesi che dicono "No investimenti, noi volele ItalMilan" "Eh no cribbio, l'ItalMilan è un progetto mio, voi dovete acquistare grandi giocatori e puntare sul bel giuoco" "no glandi giocatoli e gioco bel, noi volele Montolivo e Balotelli" "No orco cane, Montolivo e Balotelli rimangono solo con me presidente" "ok, allola tu lestale plesidente così noi potele tenele Montolivo e Balotelli"


Aragorn, sceneggiatura da Oscar.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Bha, ho letto le frasi di Currò intervenuto a Milan Channel e non era così pessimista come Pellegatti.....



Infatti

D'altronde parlava fino a ieri di cinoamericani..


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco, questi schifosi lecchini che messaggio vorrebbero far passare ? ci sono i cinesi che dicono "No investimenti, noi volele ItalMilan" "Eh no cribbio, l'ItalMilan è un progetto mio, voi dovete acquistare grandi giocatori e puntare sul bel giuoco" "no glandi giocatoli e gioco bel, noi volele Montolivo e Balotelli" "No orco cane, Montolivo e Balotelli rimangono solo con me presidente" "ok, allola tu lestale plesidente così noi potele tenele Montolivo e Balotelli"



 me lo sono immaginato questo incontro ahahah


----------



## danjr (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



Ma poi la cosa non sta in piedi... Perché nessuno gli pone delle semplici domande? Non vendi perché non ti garantiscono almeno 100 milioni a stagione? Ok ci sta come ragionamento, ma l'alternativa è una squadra con zero investimenti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quali sessioni di mercato? Per quanti anni? Per intenderci, quelli della permanenza di Berlusconi nel capitale sociale? O anche dopo? In funzione di quali esigenze tecniche, se esse in concreto non dovessero sussistere? Ed in base a quali condizioni finanziarie, considerato che il FPF vieta finanziamenti diretti extra capitale dei soci al club per il mercato? Scenari improbabili, che fanno davvero intendere che queste informazioni abbiano il sapore di una velina propagandistica (non a caso diffusa tra i giornalisti più vicini alla Corte del Re) a chiaro scopo elettorale. La battaglia per Palazzo Marino si annuncia aspra, ed una buona esposizione mediatica di Silvio legata al Milan avrebbe il suo peso. Poi, però, si torna a far sul serio.



ESATTO , la pretesa sbandierata dal nano non esiste .. è solo e pura politica .


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Io ci provo ma dubito che prima dei ballottaggi possa succedere qualcosa... Comunque se anche il 15 annunciassero un rinvio (purchè sia breve non oltre il 20 giugno), la prenderei bene, perchè vorrebbe dire che la trattativa va avanti. Oltre il 20 non si può andare, bisogna fare mercato.....



Intanto le altre sono già operative..noi aspettiamo che Emery vada la PSG così poi possiamo tenere broccolo e fester a fare mercato..wow..e tutto perché c'è l'importantissimo ballottaggio al comune di Milano!! Spettacolare come siamo ridotti


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Intanto le altre sono già operative..noi aspettiamo che Emery vada la PSG così poi possiamo tenere broccolo e fester a fare mercato..wow..e tutto perché c'è l'importantissimo ballottaggio al comune di Milano!! Spettacolare come siamo ridotti


Un tecnico non può essere bloccato a giorni, non è da squadra di basso livello, figurarsi da Milan. Emery o è dentro o è fuori in modo definitivo. Secondo me è dentro.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un tecnico non può essere bloccato a giorni, non è da squadra di basso livello, figurarsi da Milan. Emery o è dentro o è fuori in modo definitivo. Secondo me è dentro.



La penso anch'io così!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Un tecnico non può essere bloccato a giorni, non è da squadra di basso livello, figurarsi da Milan. Emery o è dentro o è fuori in modo definitivo. Secondo me è dentro.





Roger84 ha scritto:


> La penso anch'io così!



Secondo me non è proprio bloccato.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è proprio bloccato.



Nel senso che c'è già stata la trattativa per portarlo al Milan con le rassicurazioni del caso economiche per lui e sportive per la squadra!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Nel senso che c'è già stata la trattativa per portarlo al Milan con le rassicurazioni del caso economiche per lui e sportive per la squadra!



per me hanno già fatto tutto ma chiaramente è in stand by finche non sarà ufficiale la vendita ai cinesi .


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me hanno già fatto tutto ma chiaramente è in stand by finche non sarà ufficiale la vendita ai cinesi .



però io mi chiedo, il siviglia sa qualcosa? perchè non sento notizie del siviglia che cerca sostituti di Emery. Poi se è vero che il PSG lo sta cercando e visto che loro non hanno problemi di vendita della società e di mercato bloccato possibile che non abbiano ancora convinto lo stesso Emery e non abbiano esonerato Blanc?


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*



Vabé Spellacazxi non è affidabile, le notizie gliele passa il vigilante in bicicletta.


----------



## Roger84 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> per me hanno già fatto tutto ma chiaramente è in stand by finche non sarà ufficiale la vendita ai cinesi .



Esatto, hai completato il mio pensiero! Proprio così....potrebbe venire ufficializzato tipo il 22Giugno (se vogliamo restare larghi causa ballottaggi)!


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate come ve lo dico: in questa settimana usciranno al 100% notizie su un presunto dietrofront di Berlusconi, quindi non venite sul forum a rompere le scatole. Adesso abbiamo una data, quindi spostate eventuali malumori dopo il 13 di giugno, ma anche il 14 o il 15; insomma, la prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva.



E intanto gli altri lavorano...noi invece non si capisce cosa dobbiamo attendere..


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto gli altri lavorano...noi invece non si capisce cosa dobbiamo attendere..



è così ogni anno, "prima bisogna vendere", "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno", "all'inizio del mercato i prezzi sono troppo alti, aspettiamo gli sconti", "stiamo ancora cercando il nuovo allenatore, finchè non c'è lui non si può fare mercato" e così via e così via... noi buttiamo nel cesso le stagioni già a giugno per lasciar fare ai 2 maiali i loro porci comodi... e quest'anno? "vendo non vendo, elezioni, ballottaggi, cene, summit, dudu, gli alieni, marte in opposizione ecc ecc ecc ... ogni anno inventano scuse per non fare nulla, e ogni anno noi ci caschiamo come peri


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è così ogni anno, "prima bisogna vendere", "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno", "all'inizio del mercato i prezzi sono troppo alti, aspettiamo gli sconti", "stiamo ancora cercando il nuovo allenatore, finchè non c'è lui non si può fare mercato" e così via e così via... noi buttiamo nel cesso le stagioni già a giugno per lasciar fare ai 2 maiali i loro porci comodi... e quest'anno? "vendo non vendo, elezioni, ballottaggi, cene, summit, dudu, gli alieni, marte in opposizione ecc ecc ecc ... ogni anno inventano scuse per non fare nulla, e ogni anno noi ci caschiamo come peri



La cosa ridicola è che si era detto il 15 come data limite..adesso siamo già passati al 20..e guarda caso il 19-20 si vota...insomma noi perdiamo le stagioni perché il nano deve andare ai ballottaggi in 2-3 comuni...

Veleno, veleno, veleno!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La cosa ridicola è che si era detto il 15 come data limite..adesso siamo già passati al 20..e guarda caso il 19-20 si vota...insomma noi perdiamo le stagioni perché il nano deve andare ai ballottaggi in 2-3 comuni...
> 
> Veleno, veleno, veleno!!!



In molti qui dentro avevamo detto 20 Giugno apposta perchè ci sarebbero stati i ballottaggi


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In molti qui dentro avevamo detto 20 Giugno apposta perchè ci sarebbero stati i ballottaggi



tranquillo, il 20 avrà altre scuse per posticipare ancora perchè "non ha ricevuto sufficienti garanzie"


----------



## robs91 (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La cosa ridicola è che si era detto il 15 come data limite..adesso siamo già passati al 20..e guarda caso il 19-20 si vota...insomma noi perdiamo le stagioni perché il nano deve andare ai ballottaggi in 2-3 comuni...
> 
> Veleno, veleno, veleno!!!



Dai, se rinvia significa che non avverrà nessuna cessione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto gli altri lavorano...noi invece non si capisce cosa dobbiamo attendere..


Io non ti so dire perché, ma sta di fatto che la data prestabilita per il preliminare è il 15, come scritto sin dall'esclusiva di quasi un mese fa. Dunque, io non vedo di cosa lamentarsi. Se con "altri" intendi l'Inter, evidentemente loro non solo hanno firmato prima l'esclusiva, ma anche il preliminare, così da far saltare fuori la trattativa soltanto al closing.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In molti qui dentro avevamo detto 20 Giugno apposta perchè ci sarebbero stati i ballottaggi



Tutti, tutti hanno detto che lui, il nano, non vuole vendere ma è costretto da Fininvest..per me non ci sarebbe alcuna sorpresa se la tirasse lunga fino al 20 e poi il 21 annunciasse che non se la sente di vendere..è malto..


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> tranquillo, il 20 avrà altre scuse per posticipare ancora perchè "non ha ricevuto sufficienti garanzie"



Le date chiave sono il 15 o il 19-20, non andranno oltre.

Se SB riesce ad andare oltre al 100% non vende.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non ti so dire perché, ma sta di fatto che la data prestabilita per il preliminare è il 15, come scritto sin dall'esclusiva di quasi un mese fa. Dunque, io non vedo di cosa lamentarsi. Se con "altri" intendi l'Inter, evidentemente loro non solo hanno firmato prima l'esclusiva, ma anche il preliminare, così da far saltare fuori la trattativa soltanto al closing.



così giusto per capire, una volta firmato sto stramaledettissimo preliminare si può fare mercato o bisogna avere pazienza di arrivare al closing?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E intanto gli altri lavorano...noi invece non si capisce cosa dobbiamo attendere..



La scadenza era o è il 15 mo solo perchè L'inter ha venduto tutti "impanicati" una settimana non cambia assolutamente niente, io aspetto fino al 15 se entro quella data ci saranno rinvii io saluto tutto perchè all'enesimo teatrino io non ci sarò.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> così giusto per capire, una volta firmato sto stramaledettissimo preliminare si può fare mercato o bisogna avere pazienza di arrivare al closing?


Si può fare. Ecco perché settimana prossima sarà lo snodo di tutta la trattativa.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si può fare. Ecco perché settimana prossima sarà lo snodo di tutta la trattativa.



speriamo... che altro dire... speriamo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> così giusto per capire, una volta firmato sto stramaledettissimo preliminare si può fare mercato o bisogna avere pazienza di arrivare al closing?



Si, Campopiano lo ha già ribadito molte volte. Col preliminare si ha la garanzia del buon esito della trattativa (=closing, anche viste le penali salatissime) quindi potremo iniziare a fare mercato. E no, non è la stessa cosa di Bee dove pure firmammo un preliminare. I motivi sono stati già spiegati (il thailandese perse gli appoggi economici perché Berlusconi cambiò le carte in tavola, cedendo solo la minoranza).

Quindi la settimana decisiva sarà la prossima, non questa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> La scadenza era o è il 15 mo solo perchè L'inter ha venduto tutti "impanicati" una settimana non cambia assolutamente niente, io aspetto fino al 15 se entro quella data ci saranno rinvii io saluto tutto perchè all'enesimo teatrino io non ci sarò.



Fino al 15 mancano 11 giorni..ma il bello è che già si parla di rinvio oltre..minimo si arriva al 20...che circo..sempre a noi toccano ste pagliacciate..quanto odio sto duo di malati


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, Campopiano lo ha già ribadito molte volte. Col preliminare si ha la garanzia del buon esito della trattativa (=closing, anche viste le penali salatissime) quindi potremo iniziare a fare mercato. E no, non è la stessa cosa di Bee dove pure firmammo un preliminare. I motivi sono stati già spiegati (il thailandese perse gli appoggi economici perché Berlusconi cambiò le carte in tavola, cedendo solo la minoranza).



Mi era sfuggita questa cosa: quindi, se firma il preliminare, SB poi può comunque non cedere pagando delle penali?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggita questa cosa: quindi, se firma il preliminare, SB poi può comunque non cedere pagando delle penali?



Teoricamente si, penali toste che possono arrivare fino al 30% del valore dell'affare. In tal caso circa 250M. Quindi teniamoci in guardia che Silvio è capace di tutto, anche di pagare una cifra simile pur di farci bestemmiare... giusto?


----------



## Gabry (6 Giugno 2016)

non è forse vero che l'attesa del closing è essa stessa il closing?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si può fare. Ecco perché settimana prossima sarà *l'ennesimo* snodo di tutta la trattativa.



fixed


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggita questa cosa: quindi, se firma il preliminare, SB poi può comunque non cedere pagando delle penali?



si ma saranno altissime...se firma il preliminare credo sia fatta...il problema è se lo firma...


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non capisco, questi schifosi lecchini che messaggio vorrebbero far passare ? ci sono i cinesi che dicono "No investimenti, noi volele ItalMilan" "Eh no cribbio, l'ItalMilan è un progetto mio, voi dovete acquistare grandi giocatori e puntare sul bel giuoco" "no glandi giocatoli e gioco bel, noi volele Montolivo e Balotelli" "No orco cane, Montolivo e Balotelli rimangono solo con me presidente" "ok, allola tu lestale plesidente così noi potele tenele Montolivo e Balotelli"



AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHH, grande!


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Fininvest ha un fatturato di 10 miliardi di euro, Berlusconi un patrimonio personale di circa 7 miliardi.
> Suning ha un fatturato di 15 miliardi di euro, il suo proprietario di meno di 4 miliardi.
> Se Berlusconi volesse ancora investire nel calcio, tutt'ora non avrebbe un potenziale economico poi distante da Suning.



Il problema non e quello, questo Milan di Berlusconi non ha mai avuto problemi di soldi... il problema di questo ultimi 7-8 anni è il progetto, la realtà e che oggi Silvio Berlusconi non è piu in grado di investire in nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> così giusto per capire, una volta firmato sto stramaledettissimo preliminare si può fare mercato o bisogna avere pazienza di arrivare al closing?



Bisogna aspettare il Closing, anche Campopiano lo ha ribadito. Però si potranno bloccare giocatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> fixed


Non salire sul carro quando ci sarà il closing


----------



## addox (6 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> 100 milioni l'anno per stare sempre sui giornali, li vale eccome se li vale, ma secondo te i figli sono contenti di vedere come lui sperpera il suo patrimonio (leggasi eredità), per stare sui giornali. Ma sopratutto, spendere 100 milioni l'anno per arrivare ottavo o settimo, quando molti altri spendono la metà o molto meno e arrivano davanti. Va bene pagare la "Pubblicità" però farsi fregare i soldi non credo faccia piacere a tutti.



La visibilità non se la può comprare. Basta vedere in questi giorni come parlare di Milan gli abbia permesso di stare per due settimane quotidianamente in televisione e radio. Allo psiconano non interessa il risultato sportivo, altrimenti avrebbe venduti dieci anni fa; ed evidentemente oltre al clamore ci sono altri motivi che non conosciamo, ma che possiamo supporre, per il quale ha convenienza a rimanere proprietario.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

La questione è questa, vediamo se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmela:
Allora Silvio non ha problemi di soldi, quindi può dire rifiuto l'offerta e vado avanti (pacchi), però nello stesso tempo Fininvest (Marina e figli) vuole che venda perché non vuole più ripianare ogni anno tot di debiti, ma Silvio essendo ancora lui il Padrone decide di non vendere e continuare con il suo Milan, perché l'unica creatura a lui rimasta, però c è un però che non capisco, essendo lui comunque l'unico che alla fine decide cosa fare, visto che non ha problemi di soldi (vedasi patrimonio personale), perché non investe per migliorare la sua tanto amata creatura, invece di portarla allo sfascio?


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La questione è questa, vediamo se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmela:
> Allora Silvio non ha problemi di soldi, quindi può dire rifiuto l'offerta e vado avanti (pacchi), però nello stesso tempo Fininvest (Marina e figli) vuole che venda perché non vuole più ripianare ogni anno tot di debiti, ma Silvio essendo ancora lui il Padrone decide di non vendere e continuare con il suo Milan, perché l'unica creatura a lui rimasta, però c è un però che non capisco, essendo lui comunque l'unico che alla fine decide cosa fare, visto che non ha problemi di soldi (vedasi patrimonio personale), perché non investe per migliorare la sua tanto amata creatura, invece di portarla allo sfascio?



ma la domanda è un altra, se non vuole vendere perchè ha messo in vendita il milan? perchè non sono stati i cinesi a svegliarsi una mattina e andare da berlusconi, ma è lui che ha messo in vendita la società e dato mandato a cercare acquirenti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fino al 15 mancano 11 giorni..ma il bello è che già si parla di rinvio oltre..minimo si arriva al 20...che circo..sempre a noi toccano ste pagliacciate..quanto odio sto duo di malati



Se ci sarà il rinvio (probabile) io tolgo le tende, perchè veramente non ne posso più si svegliasse -.-.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bisogna aspettare il Closing, anche Campopiano lo ha ribadito. Però si potranno bloccare giocatori.



mmh sicuro? io mi ricordo tempo fa disse che firmato il preliminare, si sbloccava il mercato. Anche perchè tra la firma del preliminare e il closing non era immediato...


----------



## sballotello (6 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> La questione è questa, vediamo se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmela:
> Allora Silvio non ha problemi di soldi, quindi può dire rifiuto l'offerta e vado avanti (pacchi), però nello stesso tempo Fininvest (Marina e figli) vuole che venda perché non vuole più ripianare ogni anno tot di debiti, ma Silvio essendo ancora lui il Padrone decide di non vendere e continuare con il suo Milan, perché l'unica creatura a lui rimasta, però c è un però che non capisco, essendo lui comunque l'unico che alla fine decide cosa fare, visto che non ha problemi di soldi (vedasi patrimonio personale), perché non investe per migliorare la sua tanto amata creatura, invece di portarla allo sfascio?



perchè vuole stare sotto i riflettori senza mettere soldi e magari anche vincendo


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non salire sul carro quando ci sarà il closing



Quale carro?!..Io se ci sarà il closing mi ubriacherò come quando avevo 20 anni...credi mi importi di venir smentito? Sono qui che prego ogni secondo che la mia idea di non cessione sia sbagliata..
anzi, spero mi verrete tutti a dire che sono un cogli...ne e che non dovevo dubitare!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2016)

Io resto onestamente molto scettico su tutta questa vicenda, non vorrei fosse l'ennesimo teatrino creato ad arte da Berlusconi per far parlare in qualche modo di sé durante la campagna elettorale. Spero tanto che i miei dubbi si dissolvano e il Milan passi nelle mani di persone che vogliano riportarlo in alto.


----------



## danykz (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *


----------



## danjr (6 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> ma la domanda è un altra, se non vuole vendere perchè ha messo in vendita il milan? perchè non sono stati i cinesi a svegliarsi una mattina e andare da berlusconi, ma è lui che ha messo in vendita la società e dato mandato a cercare acquirenti.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà il rinvio (probabile) io tolgo le tende, perchè veramente non ne posso più si svegliasse -.-.



Tranquillo che rinviano visti i ballottaggi


----------



## sballotello (6 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti *



ravezzani ne sa meno di zero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *



Cimice sotto il tavolo da pranzo di Arcore?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Giugno 2016)

Ravezzani ha mandato Ruio a mettere le cimici a villa San Martino


----------



## naliM77 (6 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mmh sicuro? io mi ricordo tempo fa disse che firmato il preliminare, si sbloccava il mercato. Anche perchè tra la firma del preliminare e il closing non era immediato...



Riepiloghiamo.

Nel gergo ignorante dei giornalisti italiani, per quanto riguarda la trattativa del Milan, Closing=preliminare. 

Già nel preliminare di vendita saranno inserite tutte le clausole, tutte le penali, saranno inseriti gli importi, le scadenze ecc ecc entro cui fare questo e quell'altro, poi tra settembre ed ottobre potrà esserci il primo passaggio di quote del 70% e così via.

Quindi già con la firma del preliminare che avverrà tra una settimana/dieci giorni, il mercato potrà UFFICIALMENTE partire. Perchè spero per voi che capiate che non è che il mercato è fermo eh, ci si sta muovendo, magari si stanno chiudendo anche delle trattative e se il mio istinto non mi inganna è pure probabile che i giocatori/allenatore verranno presentati il giorno dopo le firme sul preliminare, con Berlusconi sorridente come Presidente del Milan (onorario, però non ditelo in giro).

Per il resto ve lo ripeto usate la logica, come qualcuno fa notare: Berlusconi chiede investimenti a chi compra ma lui non ne promette nessuno, è Berlusconi che vende non loro a voler comprare ecc ecc...

In pratica quelle che si sentono in questi giorni sono boutade elettorali e niente più ecco perchè credo che si andrà avanti fino al 20 giugno (lo disse anche Galatioto nella sua prima intervista che si sarebbe fatto tutto per chiudere entro il 15, massimo 20 giugno, quindi state tranquilli), alla fine ve lo ripeto, il 15 scadrà l'esclusiva non scadrà mica altro, dopo l'esclusiva si può continuare a trattare e sopratutto, esclusive "gratis" non si sono mai viste, sopratutto per affari da 800 milioni/1miliardo di euro, l'esclusiva si paga e pure tanto. A me sa tanto di "cartaccia" firmata per informare i tifosi e tirare avanti un mese e stare tutto il tempo sui giornali...per me il Milan è stato venduto e quello che stanno facendo è solo il lavoro di "produzione" dei documenti da firmare che per necessità sono da produrre in almeno 3 lingue diverse (cinese inglese italiano), predispore appuntamenti, creare il fondo d'investimenti che acquisirà il Milan (non è cosa che si fa in 5 giorni, non stanno aprendo un fruttivendolo eh...e pure per quella occorrono 10 giorni), in pratica all'atto della firma dell'esclusiva si è messa in moto tutta la macchina organizzativa.

L'inter ha impiegato meno, secondo voi, solo perchè Tohir non è candidato, altrimenti state sicuri che dell'Inter e della cessione si sarebbe saputo già 4/6 mesi fa...


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *



Gustosa ricostruzione.
Trattano in famiglia che neanche al bazar quindi.

Ravezzani, ci sarà un motivo se in 30 anni di carriera sei ancora a quella fogna di telelombardia a sparare idiozie tutto il giorno...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: la trattativa continuare e la chiusura potrebbe slittare oltre la data inizialmente prevista per il 15 giugno. Berlusconi è venuto a conoscenze dei nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Si tratta di 6-7 società capeggiate da Evergrande. La trattativa, al momento, è bloccate sulle richieste di Berlusconi che continua a chiedere e pretendere tot investimenti ad ogni sessione di mercato.*





danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *



Il ruolo i cinesi gia gliel'hanno dato, 2/3 anni poi vediamo che succede si sta attaccando a tutto mah.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che rinviano visti i ballottaggi



sisi questo posso anche immaginarlo. La mia era più una domanda per chi dice super convinto che Silvio non voglia vendere.


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *



"Ce lo vendi papà?" 

Vediamo se riconoscete la canzone.


----------



## Coripra (6 Giugno 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il ruolo i cinesi gia gliel'hanno dato, 2/3 anni poi vediamo che succede si sta attaccando a tutto mah.



Maggie, siccome fino al 20 non si saprà nulla, fattene una ragione: posticipa le tue di(s)missioni da tifosa alla mezzanotte di quella data.
Io, da parte mia, farò così...

(ma non ci metto la mano sul fuoco)


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Riepiloghiamo.
> 
> Nel gergo ignorante dei giornalisti italiani, per quanto riguarda la trattativa del Milan, Closing=preliminare.
> 
> ...



Che poi le voci su Thoir che cercava acquirenti sono uscite mesi fa e l'accordo con i cinesi era avvenuto quando erano arrivati in italia un mesetto fa. La sorpresa è che han sempre parlato di 20/30% invece alla fine han venduto la maggioranza, ma le tempistiche son state più o meno quelle, noi purtroppo abbiamo di mezzo le elezioni visto che siamo usati anche per quello.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani: I figli a B. "Papà , devi vendere senza perdere più tempo" B in risposta "Ok, ma voglio tenere un ruolo a differenza di Moratti" *



Scena da libro Cuore


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, Campopiano lo ha già ribadito molte volte. Col preliminare si ha la garanzia del buon esito della trattativa (=closing, anche viste le penali salatissime) quindi potremo iniziare a fare mercato.* E no, non è la stessa cosa di Bee dove pure firmammo un preliminare*. I motivi sono stati già spiegati (il thailandese perse gli appoggi economici perché Berlusconi cambiò le carte in tavola, cedendo solo la minoranza).
> 
> Quindi la settimana decisiva sarà la prossima, non questa.



Io sta cosa del bloccare i giocatori non l'ho mai capita,vi ricordate Bee l'anno scorso? 

Ebbene nonostante fossimo anche li di fronte ad un preliminare firmato i giocatori e l'allenatore li abbiamo ufficializzati eccome senza aspettare il closing (che poi non è mai avvenuto),perchè quest'anno non si può ripetere il modus-operandi?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> mmh sicuro? io mi ricordo tempo fa disse che firmato il preliminare, si sbloccava il mercato. Anche perchè tra la firma del preliminare e il closing non era immediato...



Si sicuro, lo ha spiegato lui stesso in vari tweet.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Riepiloghiamo.
> 
> Nel gergo ignorante dei giornalisti italiani, per quanto riguarda la trattativa del Milan, Closing=preliminare.
> 
> ...



No, ti sbagli. Il closing se tutto va bene è previsto per metà LUglio. A quel punto il mercato verrebbe gestito dai cinesi. Ecco perché bloccati e non presi definitivamente i giocatori. E' tutto spiegato nei suoi tweet.


P.S. Tohir tratta con i cinesi da quasi un anno.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa del bloccare i giocatori non l'ho mai capita,vi ricordate Bee l'anno scorso?
> 
> Ebbene nonostante fossimo anche li di fronte ad un preliminare firmato i giocatori e l'allenatore li abbiamo ufficializzati eccome senza aspettare il closing (che poi non è mai avvenuto),perchè quest'anno non si può ripetere il modus-operandi?



bhe in teoria quest'anno cambierebbe chi comanda, mentre l'anno scorso Bee entrava come socio di minoranza


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, ti sbagli. Il closing se tutto va bene è previsto per metà LUglio. A quel punto il mercato verrebbe gestito dai cinesi. Ecco perché bloccati e non presi definitivamente i giocatori. E' tutto spiegato nei suoi tweet.
> 
> 
> P.S. Tohir tratta con i cinesi da quasi un anno.



io mi ricordo che si parlava di cogestione per il periodo tra il preliminare e il closing.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> io mi ricordo che si parlava di cogestione per il periodo tra il preliminare e il closing.



Sisi esatto, cogestione. Ma in ogni caso Campopiano parlava di bloccare i giocatori, perché fino a quando non si è sicuri di prendere il Milan non vogliono fare passi falsi, almeno così ha detto.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sisi esatto, cogestione. Ma in ogni caso Campopiano parlava di bloccare i giocatori, perché fino a quando non si è sicuri di prendere il Milan non vogliono fare passi falsi, almeno così ha detto.



ok, ma ponendo che il closing avvenga verso il 15 di luglio, che allenatore inizierebbe il raduno? Perchè al momento non abbiamo allenatori a libro paga...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sisi esatto, cogestione. Ma in ogni caso Campopiano parlava di bloccare i giocatori, perché fino a quando non si è sicuri di prendere il Milan non vogliono fare passi falsi, almeno così ha detto.



E' corretto, i cinesi prenderanno il lanciafiamme solo a closing avvenuto, ma ciò non toglie che prima di allora verrà ufficializzato qualcosa di poco costoso e che Fininvest si accollerà volentieri anche nel caso nefasto in cui dovesse saltare la trattativa. 

Un nome su tutti, il MR: Unai Emery


----------



## ps18ps (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' corretto, i cinesi prenderanno il lanciafiamme solo a closing avvenuto, ma ciò non toglie che prima di allora verrà ufficializzato qualcosa di poco costoso e che Fininvest si accollerà volentieri anche nel caso nefasto in cui dovesse saltare la trattativa.
> 
> Un nome su tutti, il MR: Unai Emery



si la penso così anch'io. anche perchè i giocatori li puoi ufficializzare anche un po più in la, intanto tutti i nomi che ci interessano sono o all'europeo o in coppa america quindi iniziano più in la la preparaazione, ma l'allenatore deve per forza essere ufficializzato subito. Tutto questo ovviamente in caso di fumata bianca


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> si la penso così anch'io. anche perchè i giocatori li puoi ufficializzare anche un po più in la, intanto tutti i nomi che ci interessano sono o all'europeo o in coppa america quindi iniziano più in la la preparaazione, ma l'allenatore deve per forza essere ufficializzato subito. Tutto questo ovviamente in caso di fumata bianca



Esatto! Gli step dovrebbero essere questi: firma preliminare, ubriacatura generale, poco dopo annuncio di Emery e tutti in panciolle per altre due settimane nel corso delle quali si cercherà di bloccare gli obiettivi prefissati concordemente con il nuovo MR. 
A quel punto, speriamo da metà luglio o anche prima (a closing avvenuto) inizieranno i botti


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Esatto! Gli step dovrebbero essere questi: firma preliminare, ubriacatura generale, poco dopo annuncio di Emery e tutti in panciolle per altre due settimane nel corso delle quali si cercherà di bloccare gli obiettivi prefissati concordemente con il nuovo MR.
> A quel punto, speriamo da metà luglio o anche prima (a closing avvenuto) inizieranno i botti



Aggiungo, con gli europei di mezzo verremmo favoriti perché il mercato importante comincerebbe più avanti.
I tempi sono quasi maturi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Gazzetta dello Sport: nessun passo in avanti dopo il pranzo, restano i dubbi


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gazzetta dello Sport: nessun passo in avanti dopo il pranzo, restano i dubbi



Vabè non sanno nulla e dicono quello che si sa già..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quale carro?!..Io se ci sarà il closing mi ubriacherò come quando avevo 20 anni...credi mi importi di venir smentito? Sono qui che prego ogni secondo che la mia idea di non cessione sia sbagliata..
> anzi, spero mi verrete tutti a dire che sono un cogli...ne e che non dovevo dubitare!


E no! Devi tifare per l'ItalMilan, Brocchi e Berlusconi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: da Arcore non è filtrato nulla. Silvio ancora non avrebbe deciso. E intanto il 15 si avvicina... se non si firmerà entro quella data non sarà un segnale positivo, ma il termine può anche essere prorogato.*



queste 4/5 righe rappresentano il giornalismo italiano....non c'è scritto NULLA di NULLA di NULLA....non filtra nulla ma sanno che non ha deciso....se non firmano è negativo ma si può firmare pure dopo....ma come si fa a scrivere articoli così cristo santissimo


----------



## mabadi (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io sta cosa del bloccare i giocatori non l'ho mai capita,vi ricordate Bee l'anno scorso?
> 
> Ebbene nonostante fossimo anche li di fronte ad un preliminare firmato i giocatori e l'allenatore li abbiamo ufficializzati eccome senza aspettare il closing (che poi non è mai avvenuto),perchè quest'anno non si può ripetere il modus-operandi?



C'è preliminare e preliminare quello con Bee non prevedeva neanche il passaggio della maggioranza.
Se è un preliminare completo in tutti i suoi aspetti è pari ad un definitivo e le parti non potrebbero, salvo clausole, tirarsi in dietro. 
Serve per giustificare il passaggio dei soldi ecc.


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna mettersi l'animo in pace e aspettare la settimana prossima.
Per questa settimana si prevedono solamente boutade giornalistiche di riempimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Cimice sotto il tavolo da pranzo di Arcore?


Deve averlo letto sul bigliettino attaccato all'osso che gli hanno tirato dopo il pranzo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve averlo letto sul bigliettino attaccato all'osso che gli hanno tirato dopo il pranzo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Repubblica (Currò): *Ormai è una questione di giorni. L'appuntamento per le firme è fissato al 13 giugno. 0rmai manca una sola settimana al passaggio storico*. Lunedì 13 giugno l’Italia di Conte esordirà all’Europeo e l’attenzione sarà quasi tutta sulla partita di Lione col Belgio. *Ma sarà altrettanto impossibile evitare che il mondo del calcio guardi anche a Milano per un evento memorabile: l’ingresso ufficiale del Milan nell’era cinese*. L’appuntamento, per ora, è confermato, anche se l’ultima battuta di Berlusconi in campagna elettorale («io dovrei dare il club ai comunisti che mangiavano i bambini?») ha rischiato di mettere in forse la trattativa.
> *La data per la firma del contratto preliminare, che segnerà il passaggio di consegne del Milan dalla Fininvest di Berlusconi alla cordata di imprese cinesi, è già cerchiata in rosso sul calendario. La nutrita delegazione in arrivo da Pechino, in nome e per conto della mezza dozzina di imprese di stato che rileveranno il 70% del club rossonero, è appunto attesa a Milano per il prossimo 13 giugno.*
> Nei prossimi giorni gli avvocati saranno ancora al lavoro ma la trattativa in senso stretto si è conclusa da tempo: cessione del pacchetto di maggioranza, valore della società attorno ai 700 milioni (di cui 240 milioni di debiti) e garanzia di investimenti (400 milioni).
> *La data scelta conferma sia la necessità di intervenire quanto prima sul mercato, sia il desiderio di Berlusconi di giocarsi la vendita del club dopo 30 anni in chiave elettorale, in vista dei ballottaggi*. In questi giorni, non a caso, sta facendo di tutto per dimostrare che soltanto grazie al suo intervento i cinesi avrebbero accettato di mettere nero su bianco gli impegni economici, per garantire investimenti certi e cospicui ogni anno. L’unico elemento di incertezza, a questo punto, possono essere le intemerate del politico, che a giorni alterni lancia battute sulla possibilità di riconsiderare la vendita, facendo rizzare i capelli in testa ai consulenti che hanno gestito fin qui la trattativa.
> *L’identità dei componenti del consorzio cinese sta per essere svelata, con gli annessi interrogativi sulla presenza – diretta o indiretta? - di due miliardari come Robin Li e Jack Ma e sui nomi delle aziende potenzialmente coinvolte, da Baidu a Evergrande ad Alibaba*. Si è aggiunta nelle ultime ore la notizia di fonte cinese, sulla presenza di *Kweichow Moutai*, principale produttrice di liquori in Cina, nonché di prodotti alimentari e tecnologie anti-contraffazione, e quotata in borsa a Shanghai. Si attendono notizie anche sul fronte del futuro assetto societario, dove appare certo il ruolo di Berlusconi come presidente onorario e la conferma della figlia Barbara nel cda.



.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, ti sbagli. Il closing se tutto va bene è previsto per metà LUglio. A quel punto il mercato verrebbe gestito dai cinesi. Ecco perché bloccati e non presi definitivamente i giocatori. E' tutto spiegato nei suoi tweet.
> 
> 
> P.S. Tohir tratta con i cinesi da quasi un anno.



Forse il closing sarà previsto a fine luglio, io scommetto settembre/ottobre, perchè ad ottobre ci sarà il Referendum, vuoi che Berlusconi perda anche quell'occasione eheheheh e poi a luglio in Italia non si fa nulla, va in ferie anche Equitalia in quel periodo, settembre su ahahhaha

battute a parte più che altro io cercavo di chiarire a molti che confondono Preliminare e Closing, per colpa anche di giornalisti ignoranti che imparano un termine nuovo e lo ripetono in continuazione senza conoscerne il significato...ehheheh


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve averlo letto sul bigliettino attaccato all'osso che gli hanno tirato dopo il pranzo.



Con ancora un pezzetto di carne attaccato immagino.


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Giugno 2016)

Speravo ci fossero aggiornamenti importanti almeno oggi in un senso o nell'altro...poveri noi.


----------



## naliM77 (6 Giugno 2016)

E comunque se nel preliminare di vendita, si piazza una cauzione/penale da 200/250 milioni di euro da pagare s el'affare salta per colpa di una delle parti, si può iniziare a pianificare tutto senza dover aspettare di veder ele firme sul contratto definitivo. Il preliminare nel 99.9999999% dei casi è vincolante tra le parti.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Giugno 2016)

credo che chiederò di farmi bannare per un mese, in modo da non aver più questa angoscia leggendo le news..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> E comunque se nel preliminare di vendita, si piazza una cauzione/penale da 200/250 milioni di euro da pagare s el'affare salta per colpa di una delle parti, si può iniziare a pianificare tutto senza dover aspettare di veder ele firme sul contratto definitivo. Il preliminare nel 99.9999999% dei casi è vincolante tra le parti.



Non esiste in nessuna trattativa al MONDO che se firmi il preliminare poi non chiudi ... La logica mi porta a dire che anche se firmi in esclusiva poi si va sempre alla chiusura ma oramai si tratta di aspettare 1 settimana .


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> credo che chiederò di farmi bannare per un mese, in modo da non aver più questa angoscia leggendo le news..


----------



## Tobi (6 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> credo che chiederò di farmi bannare per un mese, in modo da non aver più questa angoscia leggendo le news..



avevo pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> avevo pensato la stessa cosa



siamo in 3 allora


----------



## Gekyn (6 Giugno 2016)

Abbiamo anche su MW due linee editoriali differenti, il topic sui dubbi di Silvio ed un altro sulla firma del preliminare per lunedì 13......


----------



## clanton (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



E se lo scrive Repubblica che è tutto fuorchè berlusconiana siamo a cavallo !!


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

Io rimango dubbioso sulla effettiva convenienza di poter semplicemente bloccare i giocatori senza fargli firmare niente (abbiamo visto Jackson Martinez come è stato di parola),credo sia meglio andare a concordare gli acquisti con Fininvest durante questo interregno ma ufficializzarli.


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> credo che chiederò di farmi bannare per un mese, in modo da non aver più questa angoscia leggendo le news..



Ho fatto la stessa cosa una settimana prima della firma dell'esclusiva, ha funzionato!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io rimango dubbioso sulla effettiva convenienza di poter semplicemente bloccare i giocatori senza fargli firmare niente (abbiamo visto Jackson Martinez come è stato di parola),credo sia meglio andare a concordare gli acquisti con Fininvest durante questo interregno ma ufficializzarli.



Questo non si può escludere a priori, ma l'aria che tira non sembra essere quella. Dopo il preliminare dubito verrà ufficializzato altro oltre al MR (che piace a prescindere pure a Fininvest).


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo non si può escludere a priori, ma l'aria che tira non sembra essere quella. Dopo il preliminare dubito verrà ufficializzato altro oltre al MR (che piace a prescindere pure a Fininvest).



Ma io credo che Emery qualche giocatore se lo voglia portare al raduno,anche perchè il closing sarebbe quando? Metà Luglio? Troppo tardi per riuscire a trattare i giocatori più appettibili che non sono convinto aspetterebbero fino a quella data i nostri comodi.Ripeto: Per me i Cinesi devono portarsi avanti col lavoro tanto nel caso di ripesanmenti ci penserebbero le penali del preliminare a risarcirli quindi non capisco la loro titubanza.


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2016)

*Luca Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Il 13 giugno arriverà la delegazione cinese."*

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Date a parte, condivido pienamente il pensiero Pagni e Currò."*


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Il 13 giugno arriverà la delegazione cinese."*
> 
> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Date a parte, condivido pienamente il pensiero Pagni e Currò."*



Per Ruiu sarà pioggia di insulti o di "avevi ragione!".


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Il 13 giugno arriverà la delegazione cinese."*
> 
> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Date a parte, condivido pienamente il pensiero Pagni e Currò."*



Date a parte? E quale sarebbe la data? Ad ogni modo, magari! Aspetterei tutta l'estate se avessi la certezza che vengono e comprano.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Il 13 giugno arriverà la delegazione cinese."*
> 
> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Date a parte, condivido pienamente il pensiero Pagni e Currò."*


Godo 

Alla faccia dei gufi e dei lecchini


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Date a parte? E quale sarebbe la data? Ad ogni modo, magari! Aspetterei tutta l'estate se avessi la certezza che vengono e comprano.



Diversi giornalisti di Repubblica parlano di 13 giugno. 
Campopiano di 15. Però lo stesso Campopiano aveva detto che potrebbe esserci un'accelerata.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Date a parte? E quale sarebbe la data? Ad ogni modo, magari! Aspetterei tutta l'estate se avessi la certezza che vengono e comprano.



Penso che per Pasquale il giorno giusto e' il 15


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Diversi giornalisti di Repubblica parlano di 13 giugno.
> Campopiano di 15. Però lo stesso Campopiano aveva detto che potrebbe esserci un'accelerata.



Andrebbe di stralusso anche il 15.


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Godo
> 
> Alla faccia dei gufi e dei lecchini



La cosa più bella dell'eventuale cessione (non mi voglio sbilanciare) sarebbe la campagna di rifondazione della rosa e della società.
La seconda cosa più bella, sarebbe vedere le facce e le reazioni di tutti quei giornalisti che in quanto a lecchinaggio si sono superati negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Giugno 2016)

Non credo comunque a Repubblica, scrivono così poi attaccano Berlusconi prima dei ballottaggi quando i cinesi non arrivano (perché arriveranno dopo)


----------



## __king george__ (6 Giugno 2016)

sul fatto che Repubblica sia attendibile in quanti anti-berlusconiana avrei dei dubbi però...anzi....a loro dire che Silvio è vicino alla vendita fa più piacere perchè significa la resa del nemico....

spero comunque che non c'entrino troppo queste logiche..


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Penso che per Pasquale il giorno giusto e' il 15



L'unica come davvero non riesco a capire (e mi piacerebbe una chiave di lettura di @redellest) il perché per Campopiano dovremmo esser tranquillo che #tuttoprocede e nulla è interrotto quando, a suo dire, in realtà il 15 sarà quasi una sentenza, con Silvio che può firmare o meno con le medesime possibilità.
O Sa qualcosa oppure davvero non riesco a vederci nulla di così positivo per noi (conoscendo lo psicotico con i tacchi)...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Luca Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter: "Il 13 giugno arriverà la delegazione cinese."*
> 
> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Date a parte, condivido pienamente il pensiero Pagni e Currò."*







fra29 ha scritto:


> L'unica come davvero non riesco a capire (e mi piacerebbe una chiave di lettura di @redellest) il perché per Campopiano dovremmo esser tranquillo che #tuttoprocede e nulla è interrotto quando, a suo dire, in realtà il 15 sarà quasi una sentenza, con Silvio che può firmare o meno con le medesime possibilità.
> O Sa qualcosa oppure davvero non riesco a vederci nulla di così positivo per noi (conoscendo lo psicotico con i tacchi)...



Per te non è positivo che si stia continuando a trattare senza problemi per arrivare al 15 pronti per firmare? Nessuno ha detto che Berlusconi abbia dato il suo assenso finale, quindi non possiamo che augurarci tutti che questo lavoro tra le parti si concluda positivamente con l'ultimo placet necessario.


----------



## koti (6 Giugno 2016)

Pagni dice anche che l'unico ostacolo rimane Silvio Berluconi, secondo lui ancora spera nell'ItalMilan con Brocchi, modello Leicester.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Pagni dice anche che l'unico ostacolo rimane Silvio Berluconi, secondo lui ancora spera nell'ItalMilan con Brocchi, modello Leicester.



Ci manca solo che questo miracolo sportivo debba essere la nostra rovina..


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per te non è positivo che si stia continuando a trattare senza problemi per arrivare al 15 pronti per firmare? Nessuno ha detto che Berlusconi abbia dato il suo assenso finale, quindi non possiamo che augurarci tutti che questo lavoro tra le parti si concluda positivamente con l'ultimo placet necessario.



Esatto, c'è solo da sperare.
Può andare bene come male, 50% e 50%


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Esatto, c'è solo da sperare.
> Può andare bene come male, 50% e 50%



Si vabbe ragazzi pensate solo a questo:

Contratti pronti, lavoro di mesi, e delegazione della cordata che arriva dalla Cina referente del governo cinese e poi Silvio non firma..

Ma dai ragazzi siamo seri..


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe ragazzi pensate solo a questo:
> 
> Contratti pronti, lavoro di mesi, e delegazione della cordata che arriva dalla Cina referente del governo cinese e poi Silvio non firma..
> 
> Ma dai ragazzi siamo seri..



Noi sappiamo questa versione della storia, che non per forza è quella reale.
Se poi la situazione è davvero questa è ovvio che non si torna più indietro ormai, la mia unica preoccupazione è che lo scenario sia davvero questo.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Pagni dice anche che l'unico ostacolo rimane Silvio Berluconi, secondo lui ancora spera nell'ItalMilan con Brocchi, modello Leicester.



Bè ha detto nulla Pagni... Berlusconi è sempre stato l'unico ostacolo...


----------



## Aron (6 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si vabbe ragazzi pensate solo a questo:
> 
> Contratti pronti, lavoro di mesi, e delegazione della cordata che arriva dalla Cina referente del governo cinese e poi Silvio non firma..
> 
> Ma dai ragazzi siamo seri..



E' un dato importante quello della delegazione in attesa settimana prossima.
Vuol dire che hanno già organizzato e che è dato quindi tutto per fatto.


----------



## fra29 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per te non è positivo che si stia continuando a trattare senza problemi per arrivare al 15 pronti per firmare? Nessuno ha detto che Berlusconi abbia dato il suo assenso finale, quindi non possiamo che augurarci tutti che questo lavoro tra le parti si concluda positivamente con l'ultimo placet necessario.



Beh quindi ogni giorno che non escono notizie ufficiale di rottura è un passo più vicino al preliminare?
Cioè se SB resta indeciso come facciamo a sapere che in realtà il 15 non si firmerà alcunché?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Beh quindi ogni giorno che non escono notizie ufficiale di rottura è un passo più vicino al preliminare?
> Cioè se SB resta indeciso come facciamo a sapere che in realtà il 15 non si firmerà alcunché?



Prima domanda: Esatto.
Seconda domanda: Non possiamo saperlo, ma il fatto che fino ad oggi non abbia rotto le trattative ed anzi abbia caldeggiato questa cordata che a detta sua è composta da aziende molto forti, è un segnale indubbiamente positivo. Da quello che sembra, dunque, si tratta solo di limare/ultimare qualche dettaglio relativo al business plan per arrivare al 15 pronti per le firme.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma io credo che Emery qualche giocatore se lo voglia portare al raduno,anche perchè il closing sarebbe quando? Metà Luglio? Troppo tardi per riuscire a trattare i giocatori più appettibili che non sono convinto aspetterebbero fino a quella data i nostri comodi.Ripeto: Per me i Cinesi devono portarsi avanti col lavoro tanto nel caso di ripesanmenti ci penserebbero le penali del preliminare a risarcirli quindi non capisco la loro titubanza.



Il problema del mercato credo che sia presente al consorzio cinese sin da quando il loro referente, Galatioto, con previsione sin qui centrata, ha parlato di sei-otto settimane dal 15 aprile scorso per la chiusura dell'affare, inteso come sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, che è altro dalla costituzione degli acquirenti nel corpo sociale, che è invece effetto della stipulazione del contratto definitivo. Sin da allora è parsa inevitabile la scelta dell'affidamento del mercato estivo ad una cogestione tra governance uscente e nuovi soci, quindi con risorse impegnate dai futuri soci e operatività di Galliani quanto alla rappresentanza del club nei nuovi contratti firmati. Le scelte operative competono alla nuova linea tecnica, che è e rimane cinese sino in fondo. Non vi saranno problemi di soluzione di continuità: lo ha assicurato lo stesso Berlusconi nelle scorse settimane, che ha anzi sottolineato l'esigenza di 'fare presto' per non perdere importanti opportunità sul mercato giocatori.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il problema del mercato credo che sia presente al consorzio cinese sin da quando il loro referente, Galatioto, con previsione sin qui centrata, ha parlato di sei-otto settimane dal 15 aprile scorso per la chiusura dell'affare, inteso come sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare, che è altro dalla costituzione degli acquirenti nel corpo sociale, che è invece effetto della stipulazione del contratto definitivo. Sin da allora è parsa inevitabile la scelta dell'affidamento del mercato estivo ad una cogestione tra governance uscente e nuovi soci, quindi con risorse impegnate dai futuri soci e operatività di Galliani quanto alla rappresentanza del club nei nuovi contratti firmati. Le scelte operative competono alla nuova linea tecnica, che è e rimane cinese sino in fondo. Non vi saranno problemi di soluzione di continuità: lo ha assicurato lo stesso Berlusconi nelle scorse settimane, che ha anzi sottolineato l'esigenza di 'fare presto' per non perdere importanti opportunità sul mercato giocatori.



Esaustivo come sempre. 

La situazione se pur diversa nella sue dinamiche ( 48% dell'anno scorso contro il 70% di quest'anno) da quella di Mr.Bee ha comunque un comune denominatore: La cogestione.

E la situazione che va a profilarsi se ci fai caso è anche simile: Mercato affidato a Galliani magari sotto la sorverglianza di un uomo di fiducia (Nelio Lucas = Monchi).

Proprio per questo motivo ritengo non dovrebbero esserci problemi a replicare il modus operandi dell'anno scorso,in cui come ha detto il buon [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION],addirittura in sola Esclusiva si è andati a trattare di comune accordo alcuni giocatori ed in certi casi anche ad annunciarne l'ufficiallita senza attendere preliminare o Closing.

Non capisco perchè non si ha intenzione replicare quanto visto l'anno prima,ma semplicemente di "bloccare" i giocatori interessati senza fargli firmare alcunchè.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Prima domanda: Esatto.
> Seconda domanda: Non possiamo saperlo, ma il fatto che fino ad oggi non abbia rotto le trattative ed anzi abbia caldeggiato questa cordata che a detta sua è composta da aziende molto forti, è un segnale indubbiamente positivo. Da quello che sembra, dunque, si tratta solo di limare/ultimare qualche dettaglio relativo al business plan per arrivare al 15 pronti per le firme.



Sono il primo ad essere spaventato, perché sono milanista.
Ma vista da fuori e in modo oggettivo, penso sia palese che la vendita avverrà.
Berlusconi ne parla benissimo, i soldi sono veri, trattano da mesi e mesi e mesi e mesi fior di professionisti, non ha alcun senso non si chiuda l affare. Dai.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Esaustivo come sempre.
> 
> La situazione se pur diversa nella sue dinamiche ( 48% dell'anno scorso contro il 70% di quest'anno) da quella di Mr.Bee ha comunque un comune denominatore: La cogestione.
> 
> ...


Quello del blocco preventivo di alcuni giocatori è una esigenza limitata a questa breve fase che precede la sottoscrizione, si dice entro il 15 prossimo, del contratto preliminare. Sino ad allora, ad onor del vero, il consorzio cinese non è titolato a compiere atti di gestione, non avendo ancora assunto alcun obbligo ad acquistare quote del club. Credo piuttosto che nel memorandum di intesa del 10 maggio scorso le parti abbiano sottoscritto un patto di reciproca consultazione su alcuni atti di gestione ordinaria e straordinaria del club, idoneo ad evitare stravolgimenti delle linee di bilancio fissate con la prima due diligence, quella contabile realizzata nei mesi scorsi e che ha preceduto la presentazione della offerta, poi accettata. Tra quegli atti rientrano certamente i rinnovi contrattuali ed impegni contrattuali con nuovi giocatori. Dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare, con l'apertura di linee di credito di finanziamento in conto capitale del club da parte dei futuri soci, questi impegni su nuovi giocatori potranno essere contabilizzati. La sottoscrizione del preliminare, da questo punto di vista, segnerà il definitivo ingresso dei nuovi soci nella gestione ordinaria del club, prima che con il definitivo ne esercitino i diritti ed i poteri a tutto tondo.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quello del blocco preventivo di alcuni giocatori *è una esigenza limitata a questa breve fase che precede la sottoscrizione, si dice entro il 15 prossimo, del contratto preliminare.* Sino ad allora, ad onor del vero, il consorzio cinese non è titolato a compiere atti di gestione, non avendo ancora assunto alcun obbligo ad acquistare quote del club. Credo piuttosto che nel memorandum di intesa del 10 maggio scorso le parti abbiano sottoscritto un patto di reciproca consultazione su alcuni atti di gestione ordinaria e straordinaria del club, idoneo ad evitare stravolgimenti delle linee di bilancio fissate con la prima due diligence, quella contabile realizzata nei mesi scorsi e che ha preceduto la presentazione della offerta, poi accettata. Tra quegli atti rientrano certamente i rinnovi contrattuali ed impegni contrattuali con nuovi giocatori. Dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare, con l'apertura di linee di credito di finanziamento in conto capitale del club da parte dei futuri soci, questi impegni su nuovi giocatori potranno essere contabilizzati. La sottoscrizione del preliminare, da questo punto di vista, segnerà il definitivo ingresso dei nuovi soci nella gestione ordinaria del club, prima che con il definitivo ne esercitino i diritti ed i poteri a tutto tondo.





> *Pasquale Campopiano:Firmano, poi vanno verso il closing. Nel frattempo fanno mercato e bloccano i giocatori (prima l'allenatore ovviamente*)



A detta di Campopiano invece questa situazione si protrarebbe fino al Closing è questo che mi stupisce.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Pagni dice anche che l'unico ostacolo rimane Silvio Berluconi, secondo lui ancora spera nell'ItalMilan con Brocchi, modello Leicester.


Ho letto le dichiarazioni di Pagni, brillante firma economica de La Repubblica, da ascrivere senz'altro tra le fonti più accreditate e libere in questa delicata vicenda. Davvero molto interessanti. Il riferimento al sogno Leicester di Berlusconi è chiaramente una boutade esemplificativa dello stato d'animo di un uomo che reputa nel suo virtualismo di poter coltivare i suoi sogni di gloria calcistica partendo dalla negazione degli stessi principi che lo hanno portato a vincere negli scorsi decenni: austerità, nazionalismo, gioventù, outsiding. Ma è stato detto con il tono di chi è in fondo poco convinto di tale possibilità, più un rifugio in una evasione romantica che una vera e propria strategia di mercato. Berlusconi a me pare molto più allineato ad una scelta pragmatica di realizzazione del migliore affare possibile, quella che perseguì con cieca ostinazione lo scorso anno, e che lo ha portato a trascurare questa importante opportunità per scegliere il sogno bagnato offerto da Mr. Bee, ovvero continuare a comandare il Milan intascando per la minoranza praticamente gli stessi soldi che il consorzio gli sta ora offrendo per il 70 per cento. Berlusconi ed i figli non hanno cambiato idea da allora: fare il miglior affare per recuperare gli ingenti investimenti effettuati da Fininvest in questi anni. L'obiettivo è vicino, ed i polsi non tremeranno.


----------



## Casnop (6 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> A detta di Campopiano invece questa situazione si protrarebbe fino al Closing è questo che mi stupisce.


Non è affatto necessario: si può finanziare da esterni una società tramite finanziamenti in conto capitale, irripetibili, e tali importi vengono poi computati nella quota di capitale sociale oggetto di acquisto. Un sorta di anticipazione del futuro prezzo.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' corretto, i cinesi prenderanno il lanciafiamme solo a closing avvenuto, ma ciò non toglie che prima di allora verrà ufficializzato qualcosa di poco costoso e che Fininvest si accollerà volentieri anche nel caso nefasto in cui dovesse saltare la trattativa.
> 
> Un nome su tutti, il MR: Unai Emery



Esatto, almeno è quello che tutti ci auguriamo


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non è affatto necessario: si può finanziare da esterni una società tramite finanziamenti in conto capitale, irripetibili, e tali importi vengono poi computati nella quota di capitale sociale oggetto di acquisto. Un sorta di anticipazione del futuro prezzo.



Negativo. Se si volessero fare operazioni di mercato graverebbero soltanto sulle spese di Fininvest, successivamente dovrebbe sottrarre dai soldi ricevuti quelli eventualmente usati per il mercato. Ed era quello che stavano facendo con Bee in pratica. Campopiano è stato chiaro, soltanto dopo la certezza assoluta metteranno nero su bianco anche per i giocatori. E credo sia la cosa più logica, soprattutto se quel pazzo non vorrà vincoli penali salati.


----------



## mabadi (6 Giugno 2016)

Il preliminare sarà vincolante identico al definitivo.
I Cinesi, solo dopo la stipula del preliminare, potranno costituire il fondo che acquisterà il Milan. 
Non possono sottoscrivere direttamente il definitivo in quanto non possono di certo spostare 1.500.000.000 euro senza avere la certezza legale della stipula del contratto di vendita.
Dal preliminare al definitivo ritengo ci vorranno solo i tempi tecnici per l'apertura del fondo di gestione e i versamenti da parte dei magnifici 7 in favore del fondo e necessari per il funzionamento.
Nelle more del definitivo, visto che tutti i pagamenti dei cartellini non avvengono di certo immediatamente alla stipula, i cinesi potranno senza grossi problemi operare, prevedendo che tutti gli acquisti effettuati dalla data del preliminare a quella del definitivo saranno a carico del subentrante.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Il preliminare sarà vincolante identico al definitivo.
> I Cinesi, solo dopo la stipula del preliminare, potranno costituire il fondo che acquisterà il Milan.
> Non possono sottoscrivere direttamente il definitivo in quanto non possono di certo spostare 1.500.000.000 euro senza avere la certezza legale della stipula del contratto di vendita.
> Dal preliminare al definitivo ritengo ci vorranno solo i tempi tecnici per l'apertura del fondo di gestione e i versamenti da parte dei magnifici 7 in favore del fondo e necessari per il funzionamento.
> Nelle more del definitivo, visto che tutti i pagamenti dei cartellini non avvengono di certo immediatamente alla stipula, i cinesi potranno senza grossi problemi operare, prevedendo che tutti gli acquisti effettuati dalla data del preliminare a quella del definitivo saranno a carico del subentrante.



Eridaje....Senza la certezza del closing non ha senso mettere soldi, in quanto in teoria si può anche rompere il vincolo pagando una penale. Da folli per carità, ma teoricamente si può fare. E' la stessa cosa dell'anno scorso. Preliminare---- mercato fininvest----closing.


----------



## de sica (6 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## mabadi (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eridaje....Senza la certezza del closing non ha senso mettere soldi, in quanto in teoria si può anche rompere il vincolo pagando una penale. Da folli per carità, ma teoricamente si può fare. E' la stessa cosa dell'anno scorso. Preliminare---- mercato fininvest----closing.



non è detto che ci sia la penale può essere direttamente vincolante


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2016)

Corriere dello Sport in edicola: "i figli di Berlusconi chiedono al padre di cedere."


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eridaje....Senza la certezza del closing non ha senso mettere soldi, in quanto in teoria si può anche rompere il vincolo pagando una penale. Da folli per carità, ma teoricamente si può fare. E' la stessa cosa dell'anno scorso. Preliminare---- mercato fininvest----closing.



Nemmeno l'anno scorso c'era la certezza del closing ed anzi addirittura in fase di Esclusiva Fininvest anticipo i famosi 90 milioni per il mercato,perchè la cosa non può essere ripetuta anche stavolta (a maggior ragione del fatto che a sto giro gli Investitori hanno tutt'altro pedigree rispetto a Mr.Bee)?


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Negativo. Se si volessero fare operazioni di mercato graverebbero soltanto sulle spese di Fininvest, successivamente dovrebbe sottrarre dai soldi ricevuti quelli eventualmente usati per il mercato. Ed era quello che stavano facendo con Bee in pratica. Campopiano è stato chiaro, soltanto dopo la certezza assoluta metteranno nero su bianco anche per i giocatori. E credo sia la cosa più logica, soprattutto se quel pazzo non vorrà vincoli penali salati.


Se colui che è obbligato a concludere un contratto non adempie l’obbligazione, l’altra parte, qualora sia possibile e non sia escluso dal titolo, può ottenere una sentenza che produca gli effetti del contratto non concluso. Lo stabilisce il primo comma dell'art. 2932 del Codice Civile. In altri termini, se dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare Fininvest non stipula il definitivo, la controparte può ottenere agevolmente da un Tribunale della Repubblica una sentenza che trasferisca d'autorità le quote sociali ed imponga il pagamento del prezzo. In base al contratto, poi, Fininvest potrebbe essere condannata al pagamento di interessi moratori per il ritardo, che, stante le dimensioni della prestazione adempiuta in ritardo, sono quantificabili in svariati milioni di euro. No, dopo il preliminare la Messa e' finita.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se colui che è obbligato a concludere un contratto non adempie l’obbligazione, l’altra parte, qualora sia possibile e non sia escluso dal titolo, può ottenere una sentenza che produca gli effetti del contratto non concluso. Lo stabilisce il primo comma dell'art. 2932 del Codice Civile. In altri termini, se dopo la sottoscrizione del preliminare Fininvest non stipula il definitivo, la controparte può ottenere agevolmente da un Tribunale della Repubblica una sentenza che trasferisca d'autorità le quote sociali ed imponga il pagamento del prezzo. In base al contratto, poi, Fininvest potrebbe essere condannata al pagamento di interessi moratori per il ritardo, che, stante le dimensioni della prestazione adempiuta in ritardo, sono quantificabili in svariati milioni di euro. No, dopo il preliminare la Messa e' finita.



Andate in pace


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma bisogna vedere se a questo preliminare si arriverà mai.. se i figli vedono il padre così semplicemente non firmano nulla per non rischiare penali.


----------



## Milo (7 Giugno 2016)

0 news stamani?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi malore x berlusconi, ricoverato x scompenso cardiaco 2 sono le cose 
1) le nostre gufate stanno arrivando 
2) la scusa x non firmare


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> ragazzi malore x berlusconi, ricoverato x scompenso cardiaco 2 sono le cose
> 1) le nostre gufate stanno arrivando
> 2) la scusa x non firmare



Dove l'hai letto?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letto?



sentito alla radio ma ora lo stanno riportando tutte le agenzie.... resterà ricoverato qualche giorno.....
spero marina ne approfitti e firmi in sua assenza


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dove l'hai letto?



Rai News


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> sentito alla radio ma ora lo stanno riportando tutte le agenzie.... resterà ricoverato qualche giorno.....
> spero marina ne approfitti e firmi in sua assenza



si ho visto anch'io la notizia sul corriere della sera


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma magari non si sveglia più..


----------

